# Incra Cleansweep - any users out there?



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

anyone here use the Incra Cleansweep? It, paired with thier mounting plate inserts look pretty good for dust collection...just looking for anyone with experience with these.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I built my own out of plywood but do not have the inserts,works very good


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I have the clean sweep on my router table and I like it very much. I definitely recommend it. I use it with the new clean sweep rings and the combination does an excellent job. 

I could have built a wood box to enclose the router...but I decided not to because by the time I spent money to purchase all the fittings I would need and take time away from other projects I am working on...it was just more sensible for me to buy the clean sweep.

I am glad I did because it, like all Incra products, is well designed and built of quality.

I did receive an email this morning promoting their 10% off of everything that is running through the next 4 days...so that might be of interest if you are considering it. I purchased mine through Amazon and it was $87.40 when I bought it in mid November and had free shipping with the Amazon Prime membership


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

GregLittleWoodworks said:


> I have the clean sweep on my router table and I like it very much. I definitely recommend it. I use it with the new clean sweep rings and the combination does an excellent job.
> 
> I could have built a wood box to enclose the router...but I decided not to because by the time I spent money to purchase all the fittings I would need and take time away from other projects I am working on...it was just more sensible for me to buy the clean sweep.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up Greg, I will check that out. Don't know what it is, but I need some dust collection for my router. Could you post a picture of your set-up? I don't want to build a box either.

Herb


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Thanks for the heads up Greg, I will check that out. Don't know what it is, but I need some dust collection for my router. Could you post a picture of your set-up? I don't want to build a box either.
> 
> Herb


Herb...I placed the router table near my table saw and was able to add a "Y" connector to the table saw dust collection pipe for easy hook up to the clean sweep.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice setup Greg . I believe I've bought the same Incra parts you have except there for there stand , and I'm happy to hear the clean sweep inserts work as I have those also .

Greg how do you find the stand , does it seem sturdy enough ? I was going to build from the incra table down so I didn't buy there stand (yet)

Incra may have it posted but while I'm at it , I was curious what the height of the top of the table is? Was hoping 36"s


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Greg,
Nice clean installation. 

The only problem I have with these type of dust collectors is that the motor base is enclosed in the box and it is sucking sawdust up thru the motor and I have read that that can cause premature failure of the motor. The dust and chips supposedly can wear on the insulation of the windings and cause them to short out. I was hoping it had the motor sicking out the bottom of the box. Hmmmmmmm


You sure have a nice clean shop, Greg. 

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Thanks Greg,
> Nice clean installation.
> 
> The only problem I have with these type of dust collectors is that the motor base is enclosed in the box and it is sucking sawdust up thru the motor and I have read that that can cause premature failure of the motor. The dust and chips supposedly can wear on the insulation of the windings and cause them to short out. I was hoping it had the motor sicking out the bottom of the box. Hmmmmmmm


That's kinda depressing to hear as I have the same collection box as Greg, but what your saying Herb makes perfect sense imo .
To bad the air wasn't drawn from just below the router bit insert somehow ?


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Thanks Greg,
> Nice clean installation.
> 
> The only problem I have with these type of dust collectors is that the motor base is enclosed in the box and it is sucking sawdust up thru the motor and I have read that that can cause premature failure of the motor. The dust and chips supposedly can wear on the insulation of the windings and cause them to short out. I was hoping it had the motor sicking out the bottom of the box. Hmmmmmmm
> ...


I have read that,but mine has been enclosed for years,never been a issue
Hope I did not just jinx myself


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

al m said:


> I have read that,but mine has been enclosed for years,never been a issue
> Hope I did not just jinx myself


This is how I have my other table set up, Like they said in the article to build one that discharges out the side and the motor is drawing clean air thru the bottom. The hole in the side is for make-up air so that the air velocity in the DC line is not restricted.

Herb


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Nice setup Greg . I believe I've bought the same Incra parts you have except there for there stand , and I'm happy to hear the clean sweep inserts work as I have those also .
> 
> Greg how do you find the stand , does it seem sturdy enough ? I was going to build from the incra table down so I didn't buy there stand (yet)
> 
> Incra may have it posted but while I'm at it , I was curious what the height of the top of the table is? Was hoping 36"s


Hello Rick...the Incra stand is very well built and very solid. It is exactly 36" tall. I would recommend it in a heartbeat...

I also have another router cabinet that I built a few years ago that is 42" tall. I like the taller height but when I decided I wanted a second setup I really didn't have the time to build another cabinet. The Incra frame is designed to easily Incorporate a 1/2" cabinet into it ...I plan to do this when I have the time. I just bought 3 of the Musclechuck collets for my routers and they really add a lot of convenience


----------



## flitemedic13 (Oct 8, 2014)

nice! thanks for the info. I was kind of undecided til now on if it was a decent purchase or something that didn't really work all that well. I could make my own but I have so little time to do projects the last thing I need is another project. I was originally going with a woodpeckers table and plate but watching the video I think that the Incra brand plate with the slits in the mag rings are the way to go. Im pretty sure the Incra plate will drop right in on the woodpeckers table without issues (hopefully). How wide is the box? I saw on the mfg website its about 15.5" tall, just trying to gauge how much space under the table it will take up...I got the larger woodpeckers base and building shelves for it so kinda wondering how much real estate this cleansweep takes up.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow your well setup Greg . I'm liking the looks of the one you built as that was my original route I was going to go. Looks like there's tons of storage


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Wow your well setup Greg . I'm liking the looks of the one you built as that was my original route I was going to go. Looks like there's tons of storage


Rick...the storage in the wood cabinet is definitely nice and I use every inch of it. One feature of the Incra leg system that I also liked was the 1/2" slots in the legs that are designed to slip 1/2" wood stock into foe the ease of customizing a storage cabinet.

Storage under the Incra setup is definitely a future project for me.


----------

